# Formas coloquiales de decir 'tipo' (hombre)



## Mackinder

Hola

¿Cómo se dice hombre/tipo en otros países?

Aquí se dice hombre, tipo, sujeto

"Ese tipo se robó toda la plata."

Por ejemplo, sé que, en Mexico, se usa "cuate"


----------



## Maximino

En Chile sería ‘gallo’, si es que no te malinterpreto y te refieres al genérico con que se alude a un hombre en el habla coloquial de cada país.


Saludos cordiales


----------



## Julvenzor

Exceptuando "gallo" y "cuate", por aquí usamos todos los mencionados más "tío", "nota" y, coloquialmente, "quillo" (acortamiento del diminutivo "chiquillo").

Un saludo.


----------



## Neo1961

Entiendo que en España también se dice de manera coloquial pavo. Ej: Es un pavo bastante despistado.


----------



## Jonno

Creo que conviene decir que España no es homogénea en esto, como suele pasar con las expresiones populares, ya que aunque hay palabras como "tío", "macho" o "chico" que se usan por muchas zonas, otras son muy específicas de ciertas regiones. De hecho pueden servir para identificar la procedencia del que las usa.

Además del andaluz "quillo", ya mencionado, también se usa "pisha" en Cádiz. En Aragón por ejemplo se puede escuchar "co", apócope de "chico". O en Cataluña "nen".


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Bogotá, Colombia, se usan "pisco", "tipo", "fulano". Pero he oído, en lenguaje rebuscado y cómico, la expresión "quídam", y también "parroquiano".


----------



## Julvenzor

Jonno said:


> Creo que conviene decir que España no es homogénea en esto, como suele pasar con las expresiones populares, ya que aunque hay palabras como "tío", "macho" o "chico" que se usan por muchas zonas, otras son muy específicas de ciertas regiones. De hecho pueden servir para identificar la procedencia del que las usa.
> 
> Además del andaluz "quillo", ya mencionado, también se usa "pisha" en Cádiz. En Aragón por ejemplo se puede escuchar "co", apócope de "chico". O en Cataluña "nen".




Muy cierto, Jonno. Si nos metemos en localismos, por ejemplo, en Sevilla hay quienes dicen "churra" o "churrita" como el quivalente al "pisha" gaditano. A mí me da un poco de grima cuando lo oigo.

Un saludo.

*Edito:* No sé exactamente en qué lugares de España se emplea "pavo" (para ser tan pequeños hay una divergencia bestial ¡cada 5 kilómetros!). Por mi zona se entendería; pero no es lo habitual.


----------



## jorgema

Pues además de hombre, tipo y sujeto, en mi país también puedes escuchar ya en un nivel más coloquial e informal _tío _(con lo cual añades el matiz de que es una persona algo mayor) y _joven _(opuesto a tío), un pata, patita o patín, un flaco, y en lenguaje más juvenil, un _bróder_. 
Por otro lado, me extraña que Ginazec borrara el término _*man *_que había puesto en su mensaje original. En mi país es muy raro, pero parece que en Ecuador no lo es, ya que es lo que priva en las conversaciones que tengo con gente de ese país: _el man, ese man, un man_; incluso en diminutivo (_un mancito_). Lo más extraño es que utilizan _man _(obviamente del inglés) también para referirse a mujeres: _una man, la man, una mancita_. No sé si el mismo fenómeno se da en Colombia; los colombianos que conozco utilizan man pero sólo para referirse a hombres.


----------



## Julvenzor

Que me corrijan si yerro; pero creo que en Argentina está hoy día muy extendido la utilización de "man" (del inglés) para decir "tío". Páginas _web_ autóctonas como Taringa (publicidad gratuita) son un ejemplo manifiesto de ello.

Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Pueden ver también estos hilos:

Mae 
tío en Argentina 
tío (un individuo) 
Tío / tía en México y otros países


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No mencionado, ni en este hilo ni en los otros que aporta swift: un pinta. Uso idéntico a "tipo": _vino *un pinta *a tocar timbre, no le abrí, eran las diez, estaba en piyama._ Suficientemente asentado su uso, desde hace muchísimos años y no creo que esté menguando. No sé si en la vecina orilla también lo emplean.


----------



## Erreconerre

Ginazec said:


> Por ejemplo, *sé que, en Mexico, se usa "cuate"*



Donde yo vivo los hombres no son cuates. Para nosotros los cuates son los _gemelos_, las personas que nacen en el mismo parto.
Nosotros usamos *amigo*; un amigo es un hombre cualquiera, aunque no sea nuestro amigo o no nos simpatice.


----------



## Mackinder

Erreconerre said:


> Donde yo vivo los hombres no son cuates. Para nosotros los cuates son los _gemelos_, las personas que nacen en el mismo parto.
> Nosotros usamos *amigo*; un amigo es un hombre cualquiera, aunque no sea nuestro amigo o no nos simpatice.



Oh. Pensaba porque, cuando yo fui, usaban mucho esa palabra. 
Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Erreconerre

Ginazec said:


> Oh. Pensaba porque, cuando yo fui, usaban mucho esa palabra.
> Muchas gracias por la aclaración.



Tal estuviste en el centro o en el sur de la república mexicana. Yo vivo en el norte, y por aquí no se dice cuate, en este caso. Aunque algunos usan el "mano" y "manito". Pero son los menos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hay que recordar que los apelativos se diferencian en su uso para la segunda o la tercera persona del singular. Me explico: "nota" se aplica cuando se habla de un tercero ("...y en la cola había un _nota _que..."). pero "quillo", por ejmplo, se dice en segunda persona. ("Quillo, asómate al estanco y súbeme tabaco"). Entiendo que lo mismo ocurrirá por otras latitudes.


----------



## ACQM

Ese "pinta" o "pintas", que dice Adolfo, también se oye en España. 

Sobre "quillo", Julvenzor, por eso Jonno especifica, precisamente por su marcado origen andaluz, tiene un significado muy concreto y despectivo en Cataluña (hay hilos sobre el tema). 

Con "nen" ("niño" en catalán) pasa como con "pisha" y "quillo" se usa bastante para llamar a alguien pero no tanto para referirse a un tercero. Por cierto, el uso de "nen" hablando en castellano tanto en Cataluña como en Valencia son más propios de un chulito de discoteca que de una persona elegante.

En Valencia también usan "tete/teta".

Añado: "fulano", "ha venido un fulano a preguntar por ti" (cuidado con este, porque "fulana", en femenino, es sinónimo de "puta").

"Tío/tía" es con mucho el más usado en España (para personas de cualquier edad).


----------



## Pixidio

Y nuestro tan mal ponderado y tan usado _*chabón, *_¿o qué me van a decir que no les gusta?


----------



## Vampiro

Pixidio said:


> Y nuestro tan mal ponderado y tan usado _*chabón, *_¿o qué me van a decir que no les gusta?


NO.
Antes muerto que usar esa palabra.
_


----------



## jorgema

Pixidio said:


> Y nuestro tan mal ponderado y tan usado _*chabón, *_¿o qué me van a decir que no les gusta?



Ni se te ocurra usarlo en el Perú. A mi país llegó por una 'canción' (no sé que exista otra palabra para llamar al engendro ese) que se difundió en un programa de Tinelli. Como el tema iba de gays, chabón quedó en mi país como sinónimo de homosexual.


----------



## Pixidio

jorgema said:


> Ni se te ocurra usarlo en el Perú. A mi país llegó por una 'canción' (no sé que exista otra palabra para llamar al engendro ese) que se difundió en un programa de Tinelli. Como el tema iba de gays, chabón quedó en mi país como sinónimo de homosexual.



Mirá vos, un dato de color... Lo tendré en mente si alguna vez visitó Perú.


----------



## Imuhar

Interesante la cantidad de formas de decir "hombre" en los países de habla hispana:

tipo, sujeto, cuate, gallo, tio, quillo, pavo, fulano, pisco, chabon etc...

En Venezuela de una forma algo vulgar pero muy usado en manera de jerga, se puede decir, claro esta cuando se habla de una 3ra persona, contar algún cuento o chiste: *"... un carajo me dijo..."* o* "un coño hizo..." "... un vergo muy feo..."* o el famoso *"chamo" *que nos distingue a los venezolanos, ya este es para los mas jóvenes como yo jejeje, al igual en femenino cambiando al final la 'o' por la 'a'...  

Saludos!!


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Imuhar said:


> Interesante la cantidad de formas de decir "hombre" en los países de habla hispana:
> 
> tipo, sujeto, cuate, gallo, tio, quillo, pavo, fulano, pisco, chabon etc...
> 
> En Venezuela de una forma algo vulgar pero muy usado en manera de jerga, se puede decir, claro esta cuando se habla de una 3ra persona, contar algún cuento o chiste: *"... un carajo me dijo..."* o* "un coño hizo..." "... un vergo muy feo..."* o el famoso *"chamo" *que nos distingue a los venezolanos, ya este es para los mas jóvenes como yo jejeje, al igual en femenino cambiando al final la 'o' por la 'a'...
> 
> Saludos!!



¡Hay tantos!  ¿No sé cómo ustedes todos hacen para entenderos? Debe ser difícil y crear alguas situaciones embarazosas... Yo siempre veo: tío, fulano, tipo.

Saludos.

P.D: ¡Sea bienvenido Imuhar!


----------



## jorgema

Guajara-Mirim said:


> ¡Hay tantos!  ¿No sé cómo ustedes todos hacen para entenderos? Debe ser difícil y crear alguas situaciones embarazosas... Yo siempre veo: tío, fulano, tipo.



En realidad no es tan difícil, ya que si lees bien el hilo te darás cuenta de que la mayoría de esos términos se usan en situaciones muy coloquiales o familiares, donde todos comparten similares modismos. En presencia de extraños o en situaciones no familiares, se usan los términos más comunes.


----------



## Maggydch

Agrego a lo dicho por Imuhar que en Venezuela también se dice "pana", (de partner) tanto en segunda como en tercera persona.
- Mira, panita, entonces ¿qué hacemos el sábado...?
- Depende, tengo que hablar con unos panas. Te llamo...

En ciertos ambientes usan "convive", "mi sangre", "familia", "hermanazo". Curioso: sólo entre hombres todos los que nombré.(!).


----------



## Ludaico

Hay un término gitano que en mi tierra se usaba (ahora no sé) mucho: *payo*. "_vino un payo y me dijo: esa paya está mu bu_ena", y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## pelus

Algunas veces : "coso" .  
"Ese *coso* este tiene dos dedos de frente."

Hay un tema musical (tango) "Los cosos de al lao".

También se usa "tipa". 
"El tipo y la tipa salieron como si nada....."


----------



## Janis Joplin

Ginazec said:


> Oh. Pensaba porque, cuando yo fui, usaban mucho esa palabra.
> Muchas gracias por la aclaración.



Por acá si se usa mucho esa palabra.

También se usa mucho vato o bato, nunca he sabido como se escribe porque es caló.


----------



## Pixidio

Se me ocurren dos más, también de los porteños: guaso y coso. _Vino un guaso/ un coso a comprar_...


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> Y nuestro tan mal ponderado y tan usado _*chabón, *_¿o qué me van a decir que no les gusta?



El original es 'boncha' o eso es cuando hablan al vesre? (digo, no se cuál es la base y cuál el vesre.)


----------



## Pixidio

duvija said:


> El original es 'boncha' o eso es cuando hablan al vesre? (digo, no se cuál es la base y cuál el vesre.)


Boncha nunca lo escuché. Es más, no lo entendería. Yo me arriesgo a decir que no existe una variante de chabón pero bueh, esperemos a ver qué dicen los porteños de pura cepa.


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> Boncha nunca lo escuché. Es más, no lo entendería. Yo me arriesgo a decir que no existe una variante de chabón pero bueh, esperemos a ver qué dicen los porteños de pura cepa.



"Boncha" la conozco desde mi tierna juventud, dado que viví un kilo de años en Buenos Aires. No puedo creer que solamente mis amigos lo decían así.


----------



## Kaxgufen

me parece que es un "doble vesre" a partir de *chambón.*

chambón > boncha > chabón


----------



## Mackinder

Hehehe y *chambón *significa, en Colombia, alguien mediocre, pero también sirve como adjetivo para designar algo mal hecho y mediocre por la desidia o, simplemente, por la ausencia del mínimo interés e importancia.

"Miren la investigación tan chambona que su hijo me presentó: 2 párrafos." Bueno, aunque un/a profesor/a nunca le diría esto a los papás de un estudiante lol; de pronto en la clase sí, regañándolos, pero no va a decirle a los padres "Miren, su hijo es un chambón nojoda"


----------



## dudula

En Barranquilla, Colombia, ciudad donde nací, se usa mucho la palabra "man", plural "manes". Obviamente, proviene del inglés. 
Por ejemplo: Me encontré con unos manes (hombres, amigos) que hacía tiempo que no veía.


----------



## Ludaico

Me acabo de acordar de otra denominación, *gachó*, aunque al parecer ahora casi no se utiliza..


----------



## Maggydch

Curioso, Pixido. En  Chile "guaso" designa al hombre del campo, equivalente al gaucho argentino , al llanero venezolano o al cowboy de Estados Unidos.
(Leí por ahí que gaucho y guaso y guacho tienen el mismo origen: hombre solitario).


----------



## Imuhar

Maggydch said:


> Agrego a lo dicho por Imuhar que en Venezuela también se dice "pana", (de partner) tanto en segunda como en tercera persona.
> - Mira, panita, entonces ¿qué hacemos el sábado...?
> - Depende, tengo que hablar con unos panas. Te llamo...
> 
> En ciertos ambientes usan "convive", "mi sangre", "familia", "hermanazo". Curioso: sólo entre hombres todos los que nombré.(!).



Eso es correcto Maggydch,

.... "parroquia" "compa" también, sin contar la variación de vocablos por regiones y los mas extraños como en los barrios de caracas definitivamente ese es otro idioma  "causa" "curso"... jajaja


----------



## duvija

Maggydch said:


> Curioso, Pixido. En Chile "guaso" designa al hombre del campo, equivalente al gaucho argentino , al llanero venezolano o al cowboy de Estados Unidos.
> (Leí por ahí que gaucho y guaso y guacho tienen el mismo origen: hombre solitario).



Uh  para nosotros 'guaso' es el que hace 'guasadas' (tonterías, chistes malos, bobera general).


----------



## Maggydch

Perdón, perdón...cometí un error gordo: no es guaso, es HUASO.


----------



## tusi

Imuhar said:


> "parroquia" "compa" también, sin contar la variación de vocablos por regiones y los mas extraños como en los barrios de caracas definitivamente ese es otro idioma  "causa" "curso"...



Yo también escuché la variación "cumpa", que por lo que veo en internet viene de Argentina.
En Perú, "causa"/"causita" es muy habitual, pero no como sinónimo de _tipo _sino como sinónimo de _amigo del alma, _lo mismo que _"compadre".
_
Saludos.


----------



## Cuandolasfloresseabren

¡Hola!

Retomo este hilo porque quisiera definir qué términos se entienden en todos lados. Mi cliente (una editorial) me pide traducir un texto en español "neutro" y, en mi texto, el personaje dice: "..._siempre sentí rechazado porque me tomaban como un tipo/muchacho/sujeto que sólo buscaba una cosa"._

Por lo que leí aquí, creo que "muchacho", "sujeto" y "tipo" se entiende en todos los paises de habla hispana y no choca, ¿están de acuerdo? "Hombre" también pero quisiera alternativas.

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## duvija

Creo que para 'neutral', me quedo con _'hombre'_. Todos los otros ejemplos son localismos, y por lo general coloquiales. 
_"Varón"_ es otra no muy despectiva, pero algo rara (_Julio Sosa, el varón del tango_). 
_"Macho"_ por lo general, recalcando el animalismo, pero tal vez eso es lo que quiere mostrar tu cláusula. Algo más de contexto serviría - o al menos estilo.


----------



## ukimix

¿Tal vez "Persona"?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Cuandolasfloresseabren said:


> Retomo este hilo porque quisiera definir qué términos se entienden en todos lados. Mi cliente (una editorial) me pide traducir un texto en español "neutro" y, en mi texto, el personaje dice: "..._siempre _*me *(creo que falta ese "me") _sentí rechazado porque me tomaban como un tipo/muchacho/sujeto que solo buscaba una cosa"._


Hola.

Por si te sirve de ayuda, y para no usar un sustantivo que puede no ser entendido igual en todas partes, te ofrezco otra sugerencia: "..._siempre me sentí rechazado porque me tomaban como *alguien* que solo buscaba una cosa"_
Saludos


----------



## sergio11

Otro nombre que se le da a un tipo, en general desconocido e innominado, es "punto."  Por ejemplo, "el punto me golpeó la puerta y me preguntó si no quería venderle mi auto," o "el punto salía y entraba del negocio a cada rato y dejaba entrar un viento frío que calaba los huesos."


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

sergio11 said:


> Otro nombre que se le da a un tipo, en general desconocido e innominado, es "punto."  Por ejemplo, "el punto me golpeó la puerta y me preguntó si no quería venderle mi auto," o "el punto salía y entraba del negocio a cada rato y dejaba entrar un viento frío que calaba los huesos."


Hola.

Nunca oído por aquí, lo de "punto". Si quiere algo neutro, lo descartaría sin dudarlo.
Saludos


----------



## Peón

"Punto" suena  jerga carcelaria  por estos lares, igual que "quía".

"Tipo" tampoco me parece neutro. Voto por _hombre, muchacho _(si el personaje tiene menos de 22 años, por dar una edad) o _persona_.


----------



## Cuandolasfloresseabren

Gracias a todos. Gracias, Miguel, sí tenía que corregir el "me", después lo vi.

Me gusta las sugerencias de Miguel y ukimix para esta oración pero el tema es que el texto es una entrevista extensa a 5 hombres y el tema es las mujeres; entonces todo el tiempo usan "hombre, tipo, etc." tanto como vocativo (en esos casos, opté por "muchachos" como, por ej., "Vamos muchachos, no me hagan bromas") o en tercera persona, por eso quiero tener opciones en "neutro" como me piden. Parece que no son muchas: hombre, muchacho, persona (lástima "tipo", pensé que sí era neutra).


----------



## duvija

Cuandolasfloresseabren said:


> Gracias a todos. Gracias, Miguel, sí tenía que corregir el "me", después lo vi.
> 
> Me gusta las sugerencias de Miguel y ukimix para esta oración pero el tema es que el texto es una entrevista extensa a 5 hombres y el tema es las mujeres; entonces todo el tiempo usan "hombre, tipo, etc." tanto como vocativo (en esos casos, opté por "muchachos" como, por ej., "Vamos muchachos, no me hagan bromas") o en tercera persona, por eso quiero tener opciones en "neutro" como me piden. Parece que no son muchas: hombre, muchacho, persona (lástima "tipo", pensé que sí era neutra).



Tampoco podés usar esas tres como vocativos. Nunca diríamos _'vamos personas, no me hagan bromas'._
NI siquiera 'vamos hombres...', porque usamos más el singular hablándole a uno solo:_ "Vamos, hombre, no me hagas bromas"
Vamos muchachos..._, puede ser.

Personalmente, yo usaría _'vamos gente, no me hagan bromas_', aunque no indique sexo específico.


----------



## ukimix

Cuandolasfloresseabren said:


> Gracias a todos. Gracias, Miguel, sí tenía que corregir el "me", después lo vi.
> 
> Me gusta las sugerencias de Miguel y ukimix para esta oración pero el tema es que el texto es una entrevista extensa a 5 hombres y el tema es las mujeres; entonces todo el tiempo usan "hombre, tipo, etc." tanto como vocativo (en esos casos, opté por "muchachos" como, por ej., "Vamos muchachos, no me hagan bromas") o en tercera persona, por eso quiero tener opciones en "neutro" como me piden. Parece que no son muchas: hombre, muchacho, persona (lástima "tipo", pensé que sí era neutra).


Entonces no te sirve ni 'persona', ni 'hombre'. Como vocativos te sirven: 'muchacho', 'chico', 'caballero', 'señor'.


----------



## Cuandolasfloresseabren

¡Gracias, Ukimix!!!


----------



## Rodal

En Chile, se dice: el tipo, fulano, gallo. Cuando estuvo en Colombia, la gente usaba la palabra "man" para referirse a un hombre. Me pareció muy curioso.


----------

